# Hello from Atlantic Canada



## tourmax (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello all. just saying hello from NS. 

I'm a hobbiest, but not just at machining. I've been a gearhead since before I could walk. 

Ticketed automechanic (expired), BA Soc/Psy, airframe technician (ret'd), aeroengine technician (ret'd), AME (ret'd), 30 years RCAF (ret'd), Flight Engineer (MWO - ret'd).  SAR, CH113/CH149.

Currently restoring my old Atlas TH42. 

Will be posting a thread on it if you're interested.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 10, 2022)

Welcome from the other coast, Vancouver Island!


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 10, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.

You will get along with @Dusty well, he is a retired RCAF AME as well.


----------



## whydontu (Aug 10, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 10, 2022)

Another west coast welcome.
Some of the most beautiful sunsets were seen from the back door of 8 Platoon Cornwallis.


----------



## tourmax (Aug 10, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Another west coast welcome.
> Some of the most beautiful sunsets were seen from the back door of 8 Platoon Cornwallis.


Yup, I considered trying to swim from Cornwallis to NB several times during basic.....


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 10, 2022)

You weren't the only one! lol


----------



## PaulL (Aug 10, 2022)

Other coast here as well - Victoria.  Though high school and undergrad were in Halifax, some 40 years ago.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 10, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario farmland. Really cool guys spend time on this forum.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 10, 2022)

tourmax said:


> Hello all. just saying hello from NS.
> 
> I'm a hobbiest, but not just at machining. I've been a gearhead since before I could walk.
> 
> ...



Well, hello neighbor!  Nice to see that there's another enthusiast in this corner of the country!  I'm near Halifax myself.

You have lots of interesting experience in your resume, looking forward to seeing you around the site.

D


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 11, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## 140mower (Aug 11, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## mikoyan31 (Sep 23, 2022)

Late to the party as usual.  Fellow maritimer here about as far from salt water as you can get and still be in the maritime provinces though.  If your expierence if anything like mine, I just want to assure you, people in our hobby DO actually exist out here.


----------



## Tecnico (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi @mikoyan31 That's an interesting description, sounds like somewhere between Woodstock & Grand Falls!

Good to hear a few more voices out there in the Maritime wilderness.

D


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 23, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 24, 2022)

tourmax said:


> Hello all. just saying hello from NS.
> 
> I'm a hobbiest, but not just at machining. I've been a gearhead since before I could walk.
> 
> ...


We like pictures....


----------



## mikoyan31 (Sep 24, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> Hi @mikoyan31 That's an interesting description, sounds like somewhere between Woodstock & Grand Falls!
> 
> Good to hear a few more voices out there in the Maritime wilderness.
> 
> D


Yep, upper river valley.  Certainly hope you're battened down securely today.  Good luck.


----------



## Tecnico (Sep 26, 2022)

mikoyan31 said:


> Certainly hope you're battened down securely today.  Good luck.


Thanks for the good wishes, we were out of power for 24 hrs (was predicted to be midnight Tuesday!) and spent the last couple of days cleaning up.

We made out much better than some folks, we lost 5 pretty good size spruce from around the property, one 75 ft high and I still have to count the rings. Broke off 6 ft up but thankfully fell away from the house.  No damage other than that.

We were fortunate, there are still a lot of people out of power and out of house & home.

D


----------



## Hruul (Oct 1, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Perry (Oct 2, 2022)

Welocme to the group.     Perry in Calgary.


----------

